# Working dog-friendly AKC conformation judges?



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

So I've been encouraged by my breeder and some other folks to get my WL pup in the AKC conformation ring, just for kicks. Does anyone know which judges are friendly toward working dogs? I know Phyllis Dobbs, who lives near me, has been showing her T-Rex von Kriegerhaus in AKC with some success. I checked infodog on the judges that put him up, and none are going to be in my area anytime soon. 

In particular, does anyone know Robert J. Whitney or Roberta A. Kindy? They are judging in October in a local show.

For the record, I'm not expecting to win with this bitch--I just love seeing working dogs (of any breed) in the conformation ring. I'm totally new to conformation, and I have this goofy 8 month old puppy who thinks stacking is an invitation to play, so I will at least need a judge with a sense of humor. 

We've taken a few conformation classes which have been a comedy of errors.  In the future I'll be getting some tips from a handler. She shows Irish Wolfhounds, but at least she can help me get familiarized with what to expect in the show ring. 

I need to take a current stacked photo, but here is one I took a couple months ago...


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

I have zero experience with the topic, but I just wanted to say that she's beautiful! :wub:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

when you go into the ring you shouldn't be going for the kicks -- it gets very expensive , and if your dog gets put back because of handling errors , not presenting your dog in the best light , or the dog acting the fool from inexperience , then a reputation follows you.

If you are interested get your kicks and experience at the Sanction Match level , which is for training young dogs, training inexperienced handlers. When you get your placement , politely ask the judge why or what determined his placing. They will tell you , well maybe the dog has a lousy front or is missing 4 teeth or has blue eyes --- JUST EXAMPLES - !! Then you know whether there is any reason to show . You don't want to be filler or padding , which are the dogs that get defeated. The more dogs that the winner beats the higher the points -- and you need so many majors . I don't know the US AKC system anymore. Used to handle a few dogs, all breed , and specialty .

Your dog looks quite nice. You may have a problem with SABLE -- bias against -- for no reason that makes any sense but exists . Same with solid blacks. When it comes down to two dogs being pretty much similar the deciding factor may (does) come down to the judges colour preference. By doing the sanction match route you get to know the judges , you get to know the showing community .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

carmspack said:


> when you go into the ring you shouldn't be going for the kicks -- it gets very expensive , and if your dog gets put back because of handling errors , not presenting your dog in the best light , or the dog acting the fool from inexperience , then a reputation follows you.


I'm not worried about any "reputation", I don't expect to campaign or finish her. I wanted to get her into the ring a couple of times to see what happens; I'd fully expect to come in dead last, so I will be pleasantly surprised with anything else. I don't want to be excused from the ring is all! If by some miracle she actually gets put up, I might be encouraged to keep going with it, but really I just want the experience... I've never done conformation before and I want to be able to say I did. 

I have heard the AKC GSD people can be pretty nasty, but I figure if I just do as I'm told, be polite, and stay out of the politics, what's the worst they can do? I'm certainly no threat to them, but I don't really want to go out there if everyone is automatically going to hate me and the judges will perceive me as wasting their time. I want it to be fun, not full of pressure and stress. 

I've toyed with the idea of hiring a professional handler, just to take the fumbling newbie owner-handler out of the equation and get a real opinion on the DOG (fwiw), but I don't have a ton of money to spend either. I can see how showing could go pretty quickly from "fun" to "pointless and expensive pain in the butt."

That's why I'm still at the "considering" stage. I could very easily be talked out of it.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Is there anyone in your handling class who would be willing to take her in the ring??? I have some friends who show and one of them took Danger into some matches for me and did really well....LOL of course, the judge was NOT a GSD judge, but some other breed, a real judge tho! He really liked Danger and encouraged me to show him in AKC...but just did not get around to it!

Good Luck, she is a pretty pup!

Lee


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

You can show in Amature Owner Handler class. Because you can't be in this class if you have ever earned money showing dogs, or worked with a professional handler and HAVE to be the registered owner of the dog the class is usually fairly small and the entrants are people like you that want to show your own dog but are not so polished or experienced that the judges expect a few mistakes and in fact have seen judges take extra time to show an owner how to best handle their dog.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

You could also find a junior handler in your area. They cannot accept payment, but lunch is always appreciated.

She is a nice dog and could do well under some judges. Sable doesnt carry the same bias that it used to. But I don't think i sould show her to Bobbi Kindy (specialty type judge from CA).


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> You can show in Amature Owner Handler class. Because you can't be in this class if you have ever earned money showing dogs, or worked with a professional handler and HAVE to be the registered owner of the dog the class is usually fairly small and the entrants are people like you that want to show your own dog but are not so polished or experienced that the judges expect a few mistakes and in fact have seen judges take extra time to show an owner how to best handle their dog.


Oh yeah, someone was telling me about that! Have they always had that class? It sounds like that would be right up my alley.

Here's a photo I snapped just a few hours ago, I followed Vinca around with the camera waiting for her to stand pretty...  we still have a lot of work to do in learning to stack.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Look for Mrs. D L Gschwender . She might like your girl. She certainly liked by boy when he was younger.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Work on your handling and ring training. Makes a big difference.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I find the showing not that much fun at times. It can be expensive to be competitive. If I don't think I have a decent shot at winning, then I don't enter. I would rather spend that time and money on another venue. I have seen a working line dog take points. The judge was a Corgi judge from Europe. 

If you think it would an interesting thing to do, then you certainly should give it a try. Are there any matches you could enter for experience?

The amatuer class is relatively new.

I think your pup is nice looking myself. There is a lot of variety in German Shepherds and in the judges preferences.


----------

